# Good deal!



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

picking up 2 20 gallon long aquariums tomorrow for 30$ and a 55 gallon for 50$! the mice will be very happy with me!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok picking them up at 3 and 5:30 in the same town. what am i supposed to do in between?! lol


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

only ended up getting the 1 20 long and the guy with the 55 never replied back. ih well at least i got one tank


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh well awesome


----------

